# Are you kidding me?



## jwflowersii (Sep 16, 2005)

To all those Laker fans, say a big thank you to the NBA. This is the biggest setup ever. I'm sorry, but I watched the play on a big screen and I clearly saw a foul. Anybody could get a steal by bumping and molesting someone like that. Any other time during the game that is called. The end of regulation was just a bad play by Nash, but Walton holding on to James Jones come on. Anyway, you know what's best for the NBA and ratings. LA Lakers vs. LA Clippers.

Hmmm. Can we say fixed!!!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:boohoo:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Chalie Boy said:


> :boohoo:


EXACTLY.

If you have the MVP, MIP, Shawn Marion, a way higher seeding, a top coach, and an overall better team? Why are you need to rely on the referee to make calls that will decide the game for you? Excuses, excuses. You lost 3 straight, change your game, stop complaining, or go home for the rest of summer and try it again next year.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm sorry im just having a REAL hard time feeling bad for the Suns...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> If you have the MVP, MIP, Shawn Marion, a way higher seeding, a top coach, and an overall better team? Why are you need to rely on the referee to make calls that will decide the game for you? Excuses, excuses. You lost 3 straight, change your game, stop complaining, or go home for the rest of summer and try it again next year.


Yeah, the Lakers have earned it. We know this team was flawed without Amare and Kurt Thomas. We're more perimeter oriented and that doesn't bode well for the playoffs as it has shown. I mean I thought we could figure out a way to hide these flaws but was I was wrong. Lakers had a game plan and stuck to it. Everyone bought into it. And since the 11 game win streak we were like 10-9 or 10-10 or something. We haven't been playing that well late in the season.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, the Lakers have earned it. We know this team was flawed without Amare and Kurt Thomas. We're more perimeter oriented and that doesn't bode well for the playoffs as it has shown. I mean I thought we could figure out a way to hide these flaws but was I was wrong. Lakers had a game plan and stuck to it. Everyone bought into it. And since the 11 game win streak we were like 10-9 or 10-10 or something. We haven't been playing that well late in the season.


 yeah, and since our main post player is boris diaw right now, kwame and lamar and pretty much anyone can go into the post and be successful. I mean boris plays well down there too, but only to an extent. We live and die by our shooting, and we just havent been shooting well at all. Lakers have been outplaying us, straight up. About the only positive i can say is that the games have at least ended up relatively close and competitive, despite our poor play.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> If you have the MVP, MIP, Shawn Marion, a way higher seeding, a top coach, and an overall better team? Why are you need to rely on the referee to make calls that will decide the game for you? Excuses, excuses. You lost 3 straight, change your game, stop complaining, or go home for the rest of summer and try it again next year.





TheBigDonut said:


> Laker Trolls:
> 
> Please just get out of here. I can appreciate that the snots in you want to come and troll this forum when your team happens to be ahead 3-1, but if you must, just keep it to a minimum. I doubt any Suns fan here would be trolling your board if it were the other way around. Keep the crybaby crap to your own forum where you are actually wanted and stop baiting the posters here.


..


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Were Kobe's two shots fixed by the NBA too? Was it on a wire? I guess you forget Kobe being forced to sit most of the first half as well...Get over yourselves suns.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Trolling is against the site rules BTW. But then again do you Caker fans care? No. Why do i bother...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

good thing we're not trolling.

*STOP CRYING*

go ask an admin if what we are doing is trolling. if the admin agrees, let him ban my account..

if this is 'trolling,' then i think 'crying' should be banned from the forums too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No, it's not trolling. He was just responding to the conspiracy theorist. Trolling would be showing up and just talking ****, not saying anything logical. But let's keep everything civil so I don't have to close this thread.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

well they are talking ****, that they are. If it's not trolling it's definitely baiting. Y'all go back to your forum w/ the crybaby bull****, it was a dumb call and all you Laker fans love to rub it in when things go your way. That's that.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no one is baiting, i only talk smack because you *YOU* talk smack first.

im sure an admin doesn't want to get involved with this, but they will know that im right (for the 2nd time in this thread). you're the one throwing insults or baiting, not me. 

btw, since when did you own this forum (to be telling us to leave the suns forum)? oh wait, that's right. *YOU DONT* 

i dont really want to talk smack, but you are actually the one baiting me. and if you notice my posts in other threads, i complimented the suns in game 4. they played well. i also said i like steve nash a lot. so stop crying. please.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

if your going to bait you might as well leave. if you choose to be a reasonable poster then you are welcome, but yes and i said nothing in the first place about bad calls. i jumped in to defend the Suns fans who are being harassed by you and the other Laker fans here giving them the 'crybaby' BS

*Harassment – Harassment is defined when a member attacks, disrespects and degrades another member anywhere on the board at any time. Personal attacks are never welcome and are never tolerated. The general nature of sports, fans will defend their favorite player and or team, but never will terms as “stupid, homer, idiot, moron” and the like ever be tolerated. Continual harassment and or “baiting” of a member of the community, they’re favorite team or player and or members of the staff will also result in the above mentioned actions. Editing over a mod is also something that is not welcomed and swift action will be taken of said member. *

it WAS a bad call, we all saw it on replay. so choose your own adventure; go back to the LAL forum if you can't be a reasonable poster, or stay here, be smart, and cut the crap.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Yah I like the Suns. I'm native to Arizona and have been a suns fan since I was a kid. IThey definately got some bad calls, and some missed calls. But I mean it happens. Tim Thomas knocked the **** out of Kobe in a crucial point in game 1. No call, no free throws. Suns Win. The suns have had plenty of opportunities to win games, but just couldnt pull it off. Tuesday, is the fight to keep their season alive. You'll definately see a different Suns Team. Can they come back, down 1-3 and win the series in 7 games? Not likely, but its the playoffs, anything could happen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree some bad calls where made at the end of the game. As well as bad calls made throughout all of the games both favoring each team. Thats basketball.. It's always been that way.

The truth is.. Kobe played 9 minutes in the first half, and the suns couldn't do anything to capitalize on it. The Suns at one point in this season whould have been up by 20 going into half time, but after injuries and failure to make adjustments, the team did nothing. 

People can make excuses all they want, but it's a 7 game series, and the suns have really been a tiny shell of there normal selves for most of it... And it's not because of the ref's. 

As a Lakers fan, I've seen Kobe beaten so many times and not get a foul called that I lost count, its the name of the game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I agree some bad calls where made at the end of the game. As well as bad calls made throughout all of the games both favoring each team. Thats basketball.. It's always been that way.
> 
> The truth is.. Kobe played 9 minutes in the first half, and the suns couldn't do anything to capitalize on it. The Suns at one point in this season whould have been up by 20 going into half time, but after injuries and failure to make adjustments, the team did nothing.
> 
> ...


OMG that is liek such a troll post, because you posted so many facts and used logic. and then you totally blatantly baited the suns fans omg *cry*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

you don't give up do you? If a bad call was made, a bad call was made. Are we crybabys because they made the wrong call? Apparently to you and the other Laker fans coming on here and giving us the crybaby crap. Note that i'm trying to be civil with you. Right now i'm asking nicely: either cut the crap and make good posts in the Suns forum, or just go back to the Laker forum and snicker with your friends that we are "crybabys".


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, at least we are "crying" here in our little own Suns forum. :banana: :banana: :banana: 

That loss deserves some crying. It was painful and ugly. 

Laker fans just have different point of view. They think Kobe sitting on the bench HAD NOTHING to do with the fact that MAYBE Kobe did foul in those situations. Just like Suns fans believe we had the game until Laker hacked Nash (while Walton's foot was on the line) and called a BS jumpball when Laker needed to give a foul to stop the clock. The obvious "non-call" will be no jumpball and Suns won. See, you can spin it ANY DIRECTION you want. It's all about perspective.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> you don't give up do you? If a bad call was made, a bad call was made. Are we crybabys because they made the wrong call? Apparently to you and the other Laker fans coming on here and giving us the crybaby crap. Note that i'm trying to be civil with you. Right now i'm asking nicely: either cut the crap and make good posts in the Suns forum, or just go back to the Laker forum and snicker with your friends that we are "crybabys".



I'm assuming your not talking to me, but talking to afobisme? Because it doesn't get much more civil than my post.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah ya'll got robbed but you just have to learn to accept it, as someone with experience being a hawks fan I know it's very aggervating getting robbed by the refs, but there's nothing you can do,you just have to accept the fact that the refs will mostly cheat for the bigger market.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm assuming your not talking to me, but talking to afobisme? Because it doesn't get much more civil than my post.


not you man don't worry :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> yeah ya'll got robbed but you just have to learn to accept it, as someone with experience being a hawks fan I know it's very aggervating getting robbed by the refs, but there's nothing you can do,you just have to accept the fact that the refs will mostly cheat for the bigger market.


yea i've learned that the hard way...the bigger market fanbase always denies it though, they should try being a small-town fan in Sacramento, New Orleans, or Atlanta


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

afobisme said:


> OMG that is liek such a troll post, because you posted so many facts and used logic. and then you totally blatantly baited the suns fans omg *cry*


btw, i only said that to mock bigdonut, not the suns. im not calling all the suns fans crybabies. actually im not calling ANY suns fan a crybaby. im just calling bigdonut one. you complain more than women put altogether.


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

If the suns have the MVP who makes EVERYONE around him better...Why do they need help from the refs to win? If they are 10 wins BETTER than the lakers, why do they need help? If they are 5 seeds HIGHER than the lakers, why do they need help? Ever heard of Selective hearing? Suns fans have selective watching...only watching what they want to, and thinking EVERYTHING goes against them. You claim there was contact on the Nash jumpball...answer this, Was there Contact on the Kobe teardrop to tie the game? There was CLEARLY a LOT of contact and could have been called a foul, you just dont call something like that at such a crucial point in the game. The player has to be good enough to finish himself without help from the zebras, which Nash apparently can't do. Don't even say you were robbed of the series when the refs handed you guys game 1


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

So since the suns were "handed" game 1, by some bad calls, everyone has to shut their mouth and not acknowlege that refs make bad calls? Suns fans "selective watching" is why game 4 went the way it did? Right. Bad calls happen, its part of the game, and apparently big in the playoffs. I think any fan who is watching their team play and a bad call happens is going to take it as some kind of slap, and find an excuse for it. Nash does make the players around him better, and its been proven. Why do they need the refs help? Because the refs are suppose to judge a game fairly and when that goes into question, thats when you have problems or as you call it "selective watching". I'm not making excuses for the suns, they had opportunities to win, they got some bad calls, but hey..it happens.

you win some, you lose some.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

thank you NBA...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> im just calling bigdonut one. *you complain more than women put altogether.*


 :jawdrop:

I've always hated it that some parents allow their young sons to play on the computer unsupervised...and that they don't teach the boys manners or respect.

Laurie


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Walton's foot was out of bounds a call was missed. I'm a Lakers fan and I'll admit that, but (some, not all) Sun's fans are complaining as if the refs stole the game from them. 

There is no conspiracy here. There was a bad call, but that bad call did not cause the Sun's to blow the game. Weren't they up by 8 with like a minute left? Then they were up 5 with about 10 seconds left. That steal by Smush Parker was clean. Nash had the ball out and Smush poked it loose, there was no foul there. The Suns choked and the Lakers capitalized. They gave that game away, they had their foot on the Lakers throats and THEY couldn't capitalize. The conspiracy theories need to stop, at least one bad call that could change the outcome of a game happens almost every single series, its not just your team. Lebron walked on that game winning bucket in game 3 vs. the Wizards, the refs are trying to screw Washington. Last year, Finley touched the ball while he was out of bounds to save a posession that put the Mavs up by 3 on a crucial play in game 5 vs. the Rockets, the refs are trying to screw Houston.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

I haven't seen enough of this series to actually comment, but the Suns flat out haven't got the job done. When you leading scorer fades during the playoffs, you can't win many series...when you allow Kobe even that much room...you can expect it to go...he's that clutch (the last shot of game 4)...We just haven't been our normal selves, and yeah Steve Nash is the MVP, but Amare is the only way we win a title...or at least its looking that way.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

afobisme said:


> btw, i only said that to mock bigdonut, not the suns. im not calling all the suns fans crybabies. actually im not calling ANY suns fan a crybaby. im just calling bigdonut one. you complain more than women put altogether.


you know if i said what i wanted to right now i'd prob. be banned from the site. well let the ignorant ones stew, i say.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

* :clown: 



 *edit by dissonance19: I know where you're going with that and you should know better*.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

anything you would like to add?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Locking this too. See the end of the "more evidence for suns fans thread" on why


----------

